# Daily limit vs. Possession Limit



## mdj (Oct 1, 2005)

Can someone clarify for how many fish (in this case salmon) I'm allowed to have in my possession. I'm currently in a light hearted argument with a co worker about this. He claimed they brought 50 salmon home (two fishermen) from a two week fishing vacation. I told him I thought that was illegal, as I thought you could possess two times the bag limit.....but that may be just here in Indiana. I looked in the MDNR rules, but all I could find was the daily limit. Surely there's a possession limit?
Thanks for your help


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

http://www.eregulations.com/michigan/fishing/common-terms/

Check out possession limit, if this quote is from current regulation then multiply a three day limit by your Co-workers group size. No ,that does not mean fish not caught legally by each individual.
Makes your co-worker and his partner seem over the limit if a maximum of fifteen each is the correct possession allowed..

[Possession Limit: In addition to 1 day’s daily possession limit of fish, a person may possess an additional 2 daily possession limits of fish taken during previous fishing days provided that the additional limits of fish are processed (canned, cured by smoking or drying, or frozen). This provision does not apply to lake sturgeon or muskellunge. Anglers who have not attained the age of 17 are entitled to the possession limit even though they do not have a fishing license. A person fishing waters bordered by other states or provinces AND possessing multiple fishing licenses may possess the limit allowed for ONLY ONE license while in transit, but while fishing in Michigan waters, must comply with Michigan possession and size limits.]


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

I think you guys are missing the most important point. WHERE DID THOSE 2 GUYS CATCH 50 SALMON AT?


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

piscatorial warrior said:


> I think you guys are missing the most important point. WHERE DID THOSE 2 GUYS CATCH 50 SALMON AT?



I too would like to know!!! However if you check the numbers, that is less than 1.7 fish per day per person, if they fished everyday of the trip. But I still want to know where they fished for those kind of numbers, and I am sure that the DNR would have liked to have met up with them on their trip home.

D


----------



## cowboy48098 (Aug 20, 2015)

piscatorial warrior said:


> I think you guys are missing the most important point. WHERE DID THOSE 2 GUYS CATCH 50 SALMON AT?


Yeah no crap.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Mixed bag Coho, Kings and/or Pinks they would be legal. They would have to have pinks in the mix either way to be legal.


----------



## mdj (Oct 1, 2005)

I misunderstood them...it was two boats and four guys over the course of two weeks. And we're not talking about a couple hours each day, they fish ALL day for 2-4 hookups a day


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

mdj said:


> I misunderstood them...it was two boats and four guys over the course of two weeks. And we're not talking about a couple hours each day, they fish ALL day for 2-4 hookups a day


Darn it, I was just getting ready to work myself into a lather. I just couldn't decide whether I should blame Obama or Bush or gays or terrorists. Now I'll have to find something else to hyperventilate about. There's always the Lions. 

Seriously, I don't blame you for wondering but fish stories don't have a good track record for reliability. Usually best if you don't witness the event to assume that there's a lot of chum being ladled with the truth.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

We filled the boat! l.o.l.....


----------

